# PM40-Range Report



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I finally got to shoot my new PM40 today. Shot Remington 180gr MC. The very first shot I had a FTF. I was thinking @#%%^!!, I got a bad one. But then, for the next 105 rds, it shot perfectly without any problem. I still need to put 94 rds through it to officially have it "broken in" according to the manual. Was very pleased at this point. I shot at 7, 10, and about 20 yards. I used the standard police qualifying targets and was able to pretty much keep all shots in the center mass or head areas, other than a couple flyers when I tried with my offhand. Groups were probably in the 2-3" neighborhood. If you took your time, used a rest, etc..., I'm sure it could do much better. This is my CCW gun, so my intentions were really only to keep all shots on target in the vital areas, shooting at a semi-brisk pace. I was still able to keep all shots in the head zone at the 20yd range. Not bad for a tiny CCW gun. The only negative thing I found about it is that it really has a fierce recoil. Of course, this gun is really to be used as a CCW, not a target gun, so in my opinion it's not a big deal. For me, it's worth having a larger caliber, so I can deal with the recoil. Would not recommend it as a casual target shooting gun, but for it's intended purpose, CCW, I think it excels.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's how I look at my P9. Not a whole lot of gun for the money, but when you look at its intended purpose and what's its designed for, its awesome! What other gun fits this firepower, quality, and reliability in this slim and concealable package? Once you get around 500 rounds through it smoothes out and loosens up a little, especially the recoil spring. Great guns!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good report.

Yeah, if you're hitting head size targets at 20 yards on your first time out, I think you have a winner.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I was wondering if I'd be able to hold onto the PM40 with it being small.
I normally shoot the 40 S&W with my other pistols so I know about the recoil.
Not complaining I really like the 40 caliber.
I'm going with the PM9 for my ccw. Figure with +P HP ammo it should do the trick.

Now I just have to wait for Kahr to make it. Can't find them anywhere. Currently on a waiting list for the darn thing.

Enough about that - enjoy the PM 40 sounds like a nice CCW pistol.:smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You'd propably want to pick up a set of Pearce Grips for them. If you have an average sized hand, you won't be able to get your pinkie finger on the handle very easily, or it will atleast get knocked off with recoil. They make those compact guns far more manageable, without affecting concealability. shown here it is on a cw9, but they are not really needed on this size gun. they look really cool on the micro Kahrs


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a Pearce Grip on a MK9, which will be the same size as your PM9. Pick up one of those Hogue Handall jr. slip-ons, too. They really helped the way the gun fits in my hand and do quite a bit for cutting down on muzzle flip and improving accuracy. Sorry to whoever I stole the pic from.... take it as a compliment.:mrgreen:


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I had a Glock 27 .40, prior to this and it's recoil wasn't bad at all. You definately have to hold on to the PM40,especially with the regular mag. It also came with the extended (6rd) mag, which actually gives you something substantial to hold on to. The Pearce Grip finger extention is on my things to get list for sure. I had them for the Glock 27 and they are great.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinda funny that between that Pearce Grip and Handall jr, you're talking 20 bucks, but they completely change the feel and shootability of the gun!!


----------



## kilts4ever (May 17, 2009)

*Mk40*

What I wanted to know from Kahr was when they have their top model, the MK9, MK40 etc but they put such a crappy bit of grip on it. The stock grip is slick and way to thin for me. I purchased the smooth wooden grips and it made quite a difference. They can put nice rubber grips on the K9 and K40 but not on the ones that need it the most.

I refuse the plastic frames. It is just a thing with me, I hate plastic on a firearm. It's like having an automatic transmission in a Corvette. Ya know.


----------

